# My first grooming attempt



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Scarlett has to be in the middle of coat blowing. The mats were happening daily and she didn't want me to do her top knot anymore. Even that got matted. So I decided to groom her myself. I did her entire body with scissors. I wanted to leave her ear hair long but the was matting there too. It wasn't worth it to me to fight with her to brush every day. Grooming table helps a lot but I figured we will wait for adult coat and try again. I think she's still pretty cute! 

P.S. I cant get my pic to turn upright. Sorry


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I think you did a stellar job. She looks so cute. You won't be sorry and Scarlett will thank you for taking heart. I waited a bit too long for Tux and it has taken awhile for him to finally warm up to being fully brushed.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I think you did an amazing job. Kosmo looks so bad from my efforts that when I walk him in the neighborhood strangers offer me the name of their groomer. Tomorrow we go to a professional.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Marni said:


> I think you did an amazing job. Kosmo looks so bad from my efforts that when I walk him in the neighborhood strangers offer me the name of their groomer. Tomorrow we go to a professional.


Now that's funny. It's interesting how people respond to a dusty dirty dog versus a clean sparkly one also. They'll turn their heads as if there is some sort of reason not to look, but if Tux is clean and white, they fawn all over him.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

You did a wonderful job, she is beautiful. How did you know where to begin cutting and how did you get it all so even?


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

hlang said:


> You did a wonderful job, she is beautiful. How did you know where to begin cutting and how did you get it all so even?


I bought the Jodi Murphy grooming video. I also read posts here about cutting hair and looked at pictures of what I wanted. I started with her head to get rid of the top knot. She looked so funny with a little head and fluffy body. A few days later I did the rest of her. I started with the top line and just tried to make it even as I went. I don't like the look clippers make. I wanted a more choppy look. I have a grooming table and she has been groomed several times so she does stand still. I would put her down and let her shake then notice where she was uneven. Poor girl was up on that table about 10 times. She enjoyed a lot of treats that day! I actually enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job! You will appreciate having her in a shorter cut with the new puppy to care for!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Marni said:


> I think you did an amazing job. Kosmo looks so bad from my efforts that when I walk him in the neighborhood strangers offer me the name of their groomer. Tomorrow we go to a professional.


Here he is after the pro shaved him. I got there about 5 minutes early and looked in the window at Kos, then turned around and went out to my car to cry for a few moments, wiped my eyes with a napkin and went back in composed.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

They also shaved Zoey, telling me her coat was too matted to save.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Your dogs are all so cute, coat or no coat!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Really great job, well done. I think Cosmo and Zoey are cute as little buttons.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

It's amazing what a decent pair of clippers can do for your skill . I had a really cheap pair of clippers that really didn't work well... and I've done Perry a few times with scissors which took forever and still ended up a little wonky. However, I got a new pair of Wahl clippers (wireless) when we were home in January and just used them this week for the first time and it was great! I still need to work on the legs (since they're more scissored), but the clippers worked well, his whole coat looks much more even than it has for previous cuts. Of course, some of it is practice makes perfect but I'm going to credit the clippers for a lot of it!

Someone mentioned people giving her the name of a groomer when they saw the cut. That reminded me of the last time (Jan) when I took Perry to a professional (he goes about every 6 months when we're in the US - I cut him myself in between)... when we were discussing the way I wanted him cut she looked at him and said "So, you like his beard kept really long" and I had to laugh "no, I just don't do well at cutting that part!"


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Marni said:


> Here he is after the pro shaved him. I got there about 5 minutes early and looked in the window at Kos, then turned around and went out to my car to cry for a few moments, wiped my eyes with a napkin and went back in composed.


Awwww they still look adorable. The hair does grow back!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> They also shaved Zoey, telling me her coat was too matted to save.


It's usually true. Groomers are very reluctant to cause pain to an animal that doesn't even know them, for the sake of a coat. Usually, they are right.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cosmo and Zoey look as cute as can be! I know the feeling of, "Is that my doggie?"


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> It's usually true. Groomers are very reluctant to cause pain to an animal that doesn't even know them, for the sake of a coat. Usually, they are right.


The groomer said cutting her down was the humane thing to do. Who would argue with that over vanity?

I can't believe how good this first attempt turned out! I applaud her patience. Though I believe it really is an art. Especially the scissor cut.:surprise:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Grooming is definitely an art... It takes much longer with Scout's short cut.


----------

